# Headcoverings



## reformedminister (Apr 24, 2009)

I am convinced that a woman should have a headcovering in public worship based on 1 Corinthians 11. I think that the Scriptures plainly teach it. I also understand the opposing views (hair as a covering, cultural context). I have read many comments from a previous posting on this board so I don't want to necessarily bring the discussion up for debate, as it was before. My question is how many of you attend, or pastor, churches that teach and require the observance of this doctrine?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

Not me or mine!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 24, 2009)

I cover, the ARP has no position (to my knowledge), and Tim taught all the views in context of teaching 1 Corinthians while gently putting emphasis on a physical covering as the interpretation of the verses, but does not mention it otherwise.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 24, 2009)

Are we having this discussion again


----------



## Theognome (Apr 24, 2009)

Although my household is in agreement with 1 Corinthians 11, our church has no such requirement.

Theognome


----------



## lynnie (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome, I see you are new. There are numerous threads at PB on this subject, but I am not sure if any are specifically asking about churches teaching it.

I have never heard of it in the PCA in suburban Philly anywhere. I do know a quasi Reformed Baptist church in NJ where the pastor taught it as for today when he spent months going through 1 Corinthians, but it was certainly not required. Maybe 6 out of 200 women wore one after his sermon.

I visited Tedd Tripps church in Hazleton last year when I was in the Poconos...a few women wearing them.

I wear one, all alone


----------



## Contra Marcion (Apr 24, 2009)

Our OPC church has both coverers (is that a word?) and non-coverers, and actually mostly "nons". My wife and daughter cover, as do others, but no one makes a big deal about it at all. We tend to agree on the big things, and let small ones go.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 24, 2009)

I used to.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 24, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> I used to.



LadyFlynt, you might want to also clarify that while you used to attend a church that covered (and no longer do since you've moved, I'm guessing), you still practice covering.

I hope I am saying that right. Please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## RTaron (Apr 24, 2009)

> how many of you attend, or pastor, churches that teach and require the observance of this doctrine?



None of the URCNA elders require the women to cover. Not sure what the reason is.


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 24, 2009)

The Free Church of Scotland [Continuing] teaches that the headcovering is necessary, but it's generally discussed in only an occasional sermon and ladies who attend our services without a hat or other headcovering are never made to feel unwelcome or as though they've done anything "wrong." In that case, it doesn't get mentioned. I was wearing a headcovering in public worship long before any affiliations that I had with the FCC or any other denomination that holds to it. (Maybe it's - subconsciously - one of my "Catholic burrs..." )

Margaret


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > I used to.
> ...



Maybe she doesn't! Maybe I've converted her!  j/k


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 24, 2009)

We have a few that cover, my wife is not among them (yet).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 24, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> > I used to.
> ...



eh...yes, no, yes, no.

I've been in two churches in the past that require covering. We left both for valid reasons (neither "because we moved", though one was almost 3hrs away...pregnancy and travel don't bode well). One not Reformed and the other Reformed. I've been covering for over a decade and in several churches was the only one covering, in one church was one of several, one church all women covered all the time, and one church all women covered for services and some all the time. I can say that I would not choose a church on the covering issue alone.



sjonee said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > LadyFlynt said:
> ...



 Yeah, right...I'm just waiting for you to show up with your cap


----------



## Kim G (Apr 24, 2009)

My pastor says that when I Corinthians 11 comes up in the preaching schedule, he will teach that head coverings are required based on that passage. However, he allows the families in the church to disagree. I'd say a little more than half of our women cover in church. (I'm one of them.)


----------



## reformedminister (Apr 25, 2009)

I appreciate all the responses I have seen so far, and I hope I have some more. I was not raised in the Reformed faith, however, my conviction in this area is strictly from what I see in the Scriptures. Ironically, I saw it in the Scriptures before I knew that there were still Christians who held my conviction. Where else could I get this from? It wasn't a part of my tradition. Thank God I felt some relief that I wasn't some nut when someone as esteemed as R. C. Sproul shared the same conviction. Several years ago when I pastored another church I had my wife and young daughter wear hats during worship. I wasn't legalistic about it but shared the Scripture with my wife and talked to her about it (my daughter was just a toddler). They don't presently wear any coverings during worship, and that is probably because I have not brought it up. It seems to me that because this observance is not popular or a part of the culture that we dismiss it. Well, it is a principle not to build a doctrine on one Scripture. How about our Baptismal formula from Matthew 28:19? The Oneness Pentecostals (Jesus only) have more Scriptures than us for their formula (I use to be one for a few years, God forbid). If anyone wonders I baptize using the Trinitarian formula. It may be one Scripture, but it is a symbol of headship which is taught throughout Scripture. From the responses I have received so far, it is my conclusion that a minority within the Reformed Camp embrace this and that it is not an important issue. I don't plan on being dogmatic about this in my own ministry, unless the Lord prompts me to, but I will teach it! Again, I know that there have been previous threads that I have not been a part of, and I have read at least one. I am not asking for the debate to be brought up again, just asking who believes this and teaches it. This can help me, and maybe you too.


----------



## Edward (Apr 25, 2009)

No as to both teaching and requiring. 

There are a handful of women that do - less than 1% of those attending.


----------



## Tim (Apr 27, 2009)

The only churches I have attended that practiced head coverings were the Free Presbyterian Church (Northern Ireland) congregations in British Columbia. I didn't give it much thought at that time. I have since come to believe that the Bible does teach head coverings. I came to this understanding while currently having no one around me who believed the same thing.


----------



## calgal (Apr 27, 2009)

Not for me and mine.


----------



## CDM (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, our denomination (PRC) teach it is required.


----------



## reformedminister (Apr 27, 2009)

> I have since come to believe that the Bible does teach head coverings. I came to this understanding while currently having no one around me who believed the same thing.



This was my experience and this ought to tell us something. The Holy Spirit speaks through His Word when others are silent!


----------



## CDM (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## HanleyBri (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know of any (officer or member) in the WPCUS that does not believe in the wearing of headcovering for the women and also NOT TO FORGET - the removal of a head covering for the men.  Thus far I don't know of any disipline cases dealing with men not removing their hats. 

Brian


----------

